# LP Smartside - use framing nails?



## lumbajac (Aug 22, 2008)

I'm looking to install LP smartside over a wall assembly having 7/16" OSB plus 1" of rigid foam (foamular 250).  I need to get through the 3/8" of siding, 1" of foam, and bury the nail at least 1 1/2" into the stud/OSB assembly.  So, I will need a 3" nail.  The nails must be round head hot-dipped galvanized.  To avoid having to buy a new coil nailer that will take a 3" nailer, I'm looking at using our framing nailers with Paslode Roundrive paper-collated nails.  Probably going to use a 3 1/4" x 0.131" nail... would like to get 3" x 0.120 nails but hard to find in the smooth shank, but ring-shank are easy to come by.

Any thoughts or suggestions?


----------



## Hogwildz (Aug 23, 2008)

lumbajac said:
			
		

> I'm looking to install LP smartside over a wall assembly having 7/16" OSB plus 1" of rigid foam (foamular 250).  I need to get through the 3/8" of siding, 1" of foam, and bury the nail at least 1 1/2" into the stud/OSB assembly.  So, I will need a 3" nail.  The nails must be round head hot-dipped galvanized.  To avoid having to buy a new coil nailer that will take a 3" nailer, I'm looking at using our framing nailers with Paslode Roundrive paper-collated nails.  Probably going to use a 3 1/4" x 0.131" nail... would like to get 3" x 0.120 nails but hard to find in the smooth shank, but ring-shank are easy to come by.
> 
> Any thoughts or suggestions?



You can try it, the problem is, the framing nails will either have the 1/2 heads or even if full head, its small. The other problem is getting it set as to no blow through, its doable, but here & there where a weak spot in the osb or 2by will let some blow in too deep here and there, not a real big deal. Not familiar with the Paslodes, only used Bostich in my days. You can always try it, but again if its the small heads, its not much grabbing. You should really be using 3" galv. roofing/siding nails. You could rent a gun instead of having to purchase it.


----------

